# advice for new IBEW apprentice



## OCFeeney1994 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey guys, I just had my interview for union apprenticeship. I showed up early, well dressed, and prepared answers for some of the predictable questions (5 year goal, 10 year goal, why you are wanting the apprenticeship etc). I received my scores from each interviewer and they were in the "A" range. 

I am waiting to see where I land on the POE list but i'm confident I will be called out to work within a few months (if work stays steady). 

I currently do not work a physical job but I am very athletic, lift weights, and stay pretty active. I've helped people move, build, fix cars and when I do I work really hard. 

My question is how long does it take to become used to a physical demanding job such as the fatigue I might experience. I'm not discourage by hard work but feel I might not be conditioned coming from a slower pace job. 

Does your body adjust quickly?

Anyone go into electrical after having a sit down job and get used to it right away?


----------



## power (Feb 27, 2012)

I think some it depends on your age. If your a young man (-40yrs), you should be ok with increased activity. 

I would be careful about "braking your back" as the idiom goes. In other words, I don't think any respectable employer would be asking you to do hours of gruelling hard labor. True, from time-to-time, some "muscle grease". But work in a balanced way, not lazy.....and conversely, not like a slave neither. 

Work smart. Some younger guys will "struggle" with things that experienced men find easier. Naturally, you won't have the experience yet. But, watch the older guys and see how they do things.

Anyway.....that's my 2 cents.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

OCFeeney1994 said:


> Hey guys, I just had my interview for union apprenticeship. I showed up early, well dressed, and prepared answers for some of the predictable questions (5 year goal, 10 year goal, why you are wanting the apprenticeship etc). I received my scores from each interviewer and they were in the "A" range.
> 
> I am waiting to see where I land on the POE list but i'm confident I will be called out to work within a few months (if work stays steady).
> 
> ...


You must train yourself to ignore pain:laughing:


Sounds like you will do just fine, Welcome to the electrical trade and ET:thumbsup:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

The biggest adjustment is being on your feet all day - good comfortable work boots, good socks will help with that.

The next issue is dealing with the dirt. All kinds of it. From soil to grease to whatever ungodly schmutsh comes off of MC ( protip - wash your hands before going to the bathroom as you don't want to use pumice on your junk to get that stuff off ).

Gloves will help with the soft hands, ear plugs with all the noise you never experienced before, if you don't wear a hard hat, most folks wear a hat of some sort.

Treat folks with respect, be willing to work, show up on time every day, sober and whenever possible, help out the old timers as kindly as you can - someday you will be one of them.

Welcome to the site and hopefully to the brotherhood.


----------



## OCFeeney1994 (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks eejack. I'll use all of that advice especially the bathroom tip!

When lifting weights I dot use gloves to try and build up my calluses so my hands aren't destroyed when I start throwing a shovel 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## suffolkmike (Dec 19, 2011)

Don't touch anything copper until you've put a meter to it, the rest you'll adjust to. 28 year master electrician and I haven't broken my back or pulled a muscle yet. Buy good tools and use labor saving devices.
Welcome aboard


----------



## sammt (May 11, 2014)

I started a few years ago in the residential field after six and a half years of delivery driving. In residential, when it's time to run wire through the house, you're up and down ladders all day for at least two or three days in a row. I noticed my legs were affected by this. I'm fairly athletic too and have lifted quite a bit of weights, but not lower body, and I think it took about 4 months maybe a little more for my legs to not be sore after work, especially after physically active days. That however was a very small non-union shop and the pace was very fast. I just started working for the union and by my observations the pace is not as rushed. Another thing is, if you don't use tools all day for your present job, it's going to be a long process for your hands to be able to do what you want them to. Just pay attention and don't get hurt, you'll probably have banged up hands like I did for quite a while, but you will get better at it.


----------



## noobysparky (Oct 21, 2014)

The local 11 poe has been updated, what were your results?


----------



## OCFeeney1994 (Sep 16, 2014)

88.5


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## noobysparky (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice man, tell us when you get picked up for boot camp because I'll probably be right behind you with an 85.5


----------



## OCFeeney1994 (Sep 16, 2014)

It shows a row for people above my score and it says 0. Does that mean mean I'm at the top of list?


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## OCFeeney1994 (Sep 16, 2014)

ThAnks what's your name? 
Mines Anthony Feeney 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## noobysparky (Oct 21, 2014)

Clay Heckel, I hope to see you soon at the ETI!


----------



## OCFeeney1994 (Sep 16, 2014)

Did you interview on the 11?


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## noobysparky (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes I did I may have seen you


----------



## noobysparky (Oct 21, 2014)

And yes it means no one score higher than you and only 15 scored higher than mine


----------



## OCFeeney1994 (Sep 16, 2014)

Right on man well good luck to you. It sounds like we should be picked up soon.


----------



## noobysparky (Oct 21, 2014)

You haven't heard anything back from them yet, have you?


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

suffolkmike said:


> Don't touch anything copper until you've put a meter to it, the rest you'll adjust to. 28 year master electrician and I haven't broken my back or pulled a muscle yet. Buy good tools and use labor saving devices.
> Welcome aboard


To add to this, as my Father always said "Work smarter not harder"


----------



## OCFeeney1994 (Sep 16, 2014)

No not yet. I have a source that predicts that I would be called out sometime around january or February best case.


----------



## WBlineman (Oct 29, 2014)

This is kinda off topic but maybe you guys could give me some info, how did you guys do on your apptitude test? Like your score compared to what you think you answered correctly on the test? I'm way to worked up and anxious about my test result which I did not receive yet


----------



## OCFeeney1994 (Sep 16, 2014)

Got an 82 which I feel I could've done much better. The score that matters is your interview. That's you ticket In line to be called out.


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

hook up with your local Habitat for Humanity and donate as much time as you can get experience in the residential construction.maybe that will give you an indicator of your tolerance level for physical work plus you're helping the community and you're learning at the same time.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

The first two days you will be sore, then after about a week you will start to get used to the work if you are in shape.


----------



## eLoHim015 (Nov 16, 2014)

How did you receive your score via? Email or snail mail. ..


----------



## noobysparky (Oct 21, 2014)

Everything I had gotten from the ETI has all arrived in the form of e-mail


----------



## eLoHim015 (Nov 16, 2014)

sammt said:


> I started a few years ago in the residential field after six and a half years of delivery driving. In residential, when it's time to run wire through the house, you're up and down ladders all day for at least two or three days in a row. I noticed my legs were affected by this. I'm fairly athletic too and have lifted quite a bit of weights, but not lower body, and I think it took about 4 months maybe a little more for my legs to not be sore after work, especially after physically active days. That however was a very small non-union shop and the pace was very fast. I just started working for the union and by my observations the pace is not as rushed. Another thing is, if you don't use tools all day for your present job, it's going to be a long process for your hands to be able to do what you want them to. Just pay attention and don't get hurt, you'll probably have banged up hands like I did for quite a while, but you will get better at it.


Hey Sam so are you in the residential classification or did you go inside wire man when you went union?


----------



## OCFeeney1994 (Sep 16, 2014)

So I just got the call! I start bootcamp March 17th. I'm really excited to start this program and can't wait to see what we learn first!


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

OCFeeney1994 said:


> So I just got the call! I start bootcamp March 17th. I'm really excited to start this program and can't wait to see what we learn first!


Congrats and welcome to the brotherhood. :thumbsup:


----------



## metsen duts (Jan 14, 2015)

congratz on getting in. but out of curiousity what is boot camp for yalls local, 666 in richmond,va just put me to work as a cw then once i had my interview and got accepted i just got more money. didnt know if it was in intro to lectric work or what


----------



## midnight-theme (Jan 3, 2015)

local 666? really? that's awesome. you'd think there would be some numbers they wouldn't use...


----------

